# Looking to buy Alcantara for a DIY project...anybody know a place?



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

Pretty straight forward....
Looking to re-do my three spoke steering wheel.
thanks


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Looking to buy Alcantara for a DIY project...anybody know a place? (gtiglxvr62000)*

You might want to look into Ultraseude (probably spelled wrong) It's somewhere between 25-40 a yard depending on color and you should be able to pick some up in the fabric stores.
CC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Looking to buy Alcantara for a DIY project...anybody know a place? (CorradoCody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You might want to look into Ultraseude (probably spelled wrong) It's somewhere between 25-40 a yard depending on color and you should be able to pick some up in the fabric stores.
CC[HR][/HR]​The company that makes UltraSuede also produces Alcantara. In fact, it is actually called UtraSuede Alcantara. Most upholstery shops should have access to either product. You should know that Alcanatara has almost no stretch or give, which can make it very difficult to work with, especially on curves and in corners. UltraSuede is much easier to work with.
The texture and feel are similar, but not the same. Alcantara actually has a more dense, suedelike feel. I prefer the feel of Alcantara, but it just doesn't work well in all applications.
BTW, I just finished covering a friend's Corrado dash in black Alcantara. He's very secretive about his project







, so I couldn't take any pictures. The car should be back together in time for the Corrado Rush at CVO's Treffen this summer.
Later,
Bryan


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: Looking to buy Alcantara for a DIY project...anybody know a place? (Bryan J)*

Thanks for the help guys, I'll look into getting some ultra suede, It sounds like that might be simpler to work with, considering the shape I have to deal with.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Looking to buy Alcantara for a DIY project...anybody know a place? (gtiglxvr62000)*

If you strike out locally 1552 Designs sells it (thats where I got mine)

Dean


----------

